
Ask HN: Why am I stuck on 51 HN karma points? - anthay
I post on HN infrequently. When I do it says something like &quot;1 point for anthay.&quot; But I&#x27;ve been on 51 points for what feels like years. Just curious.
======
clusmore
My understanding is that comments start on 1 point but you don't actually get
karma for that point, only for subsequent upvotes.

------
onion2k
You didn't post any comments for 8 months.

~~~
anthay
I posted one yesterday.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20722765](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20722765)

~~~
onion2k
I meant that you hadn't been posting comments for a while, so obviously you
weren't going to get karma.

Now you're posting again hopefully you'll make interesting comments that
people think are worth a click.

------
bristleworm
Roughly, the number of upvotes on their stories and comments minus the number
of downvotes. These don't match up exactly; some votes are dropped to prevent
abuse.

see:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
anthay
I see after your comment I've jumped to 52 points.

Usually, I write a short reply on some thread and although my post shows me "1
point by anthay" my karma doesn't change. I'm sure it used to.

~~~
anthay
Awesome, back to 51 points. Is it because I'm talking about karma and get
automatically downvoted? I don't usually mention karma and yet still my little
1 point doesn't get added to my "score."

~~~
muzani
You'll normally get downvoted if you go against the guidelines. Quoting the
related guideline:

"Please don't comment about the voting on comments. It never does any good,
and it makes boring reading."

------
necovek
I am looking at this as the 51st ranked post on HN: that seems to be your
sweet spot, just enjoy it. :)

~~~
anthay
Ha! Well, I have 52 karma now. So I'm enjoying the view before the next
downvote comes along. :-)

------
mcv
Well, certainly don't post questions complaining about karma. Instead, post
interesting non-duplicate content that people want to read, or make useful or
insightful comments in discussions.

~~~
anthay
Thank you. I'll do my best.

------
kleer001
Why do you want more HN Karma points?

~~~
anthay
Well, I believe you get more privileges in HN when you have more points. And
it makes you look more attractive.

------
quickthrower2
If you want karma, post great news stories. Comments don’t attract much karma
usually.

~~~
scarface74
Looking through the number of points you've gotten from your submissions (not
many, join the club) and your current amount of karma, most of your karma has
come from your comments.

~~~
quickthrower2
Maybe but on a per effort basis, submissions come out on top.

